# Ceramic bulb or heat lamp bulb???



## malc68 (Jun 6, 2008)

Whats the better option does 1 have an advantage over another
thanks


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

the price for a start.....:lol2:


----------



## smilo (Aug 17, 2007)

Ceramics are ideal for nocturnal species that need heat but are disturbed by light. Bulbs are best for basking reps like beardies, as they will sometimes sit in the brightest part of the viv, not necessarilly the hottest.


----------



## andur (Apr 24, 2008)

*heating*

depends on stat and what reps also location of viv, i prefer ceramics they normally last longer and emit no light ideal in bedrooms put cage round them protects reps and you!:welcome:


----------



## zoeboe (Jun 15, 2008)

while yous are on the subject of heating and lights, what uvb lights does everyone use for their bearded dragons (if you have one)?
i've been looking at them on some reptile websites, and there's different types, i've noticed some people saying the use a 10% one and on one website they descrive a uvb lamp as "Exo Terra Repti Glo 10.0", so will the 10.0 mean 10%? here's the website just incase you want to have a look! Exo Terra Repti Glo 10.0

and also for heat lamp bulbs, what watts do you reccomend? (it would be for a 4foot vivarium!)


sorry for hijacking the thread there! i thought it would be best to do this instead of posting my own! :2thumb:


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah the 10.0 = 10%, and 8.0 = 8% and so on. i use the repti glo 10. i use a 100w ceramic for my 4ft viv, on a pulse day/ night stat.

to answer the original question, i use as mentioned above, a 100w ceramic heater, this is because i think its better at emitting heat in a large viv, it lasts longer, as bulbs could blow out, and i spend a lot of time out of the house, if i had a bulb i would worry that it blew out. i have my ceramic connected to a pulse day/night stat which is specially made for ceramics and works great. and bacause its for my beardie who ideally should have light to bask under, i have an energy saver light bulb next to it shining down onto the basking area. for this i just got one of them multi purpose light clip on things for garages/computer desks etc etc, it was £2.99 in a local electronics shop, i just screwed it to the viv near the ceramic, the bulb is just a tini 8w energy saver so again, i know that wont blow out like regular bulbs can. also the viv is in my bedroom, so i wouldnt want a light on, and also if u needed night time heat like u may in the winter then a light heater wouldnt be much good as it will be coming on in the night (if your using a dimmer stat, which u would if u had a light heater) if its for a beardie then it will wake it, if its for a nocturnal animal then it would prob annoy it.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

i would personally go for ceramic if you f**k loads of actual heat and a heat bulb if you want heat and a little light. the ceramics cost more but you get what you pay for.


----------



## irlamp (Jun 21, 2010)

malc68 said:


> Whats the better option does 1 have an advantage over another
> thanks


In my mind,heat lamp bulb is better.
For more ,pls you contact with me directly.
EMAIL:[email protected]


----------

